# A New LIS B-9 from Moebius????



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ok, so just wondering....

On the big new J-2 Box art, there is the panel of 'other kits'.
Of course there is the Pod and the Chariot, but what's up with the B-9?

The art is from the PL B-9 and it sort of just washed over me and I didn't give it a second thought, until I realized that those molds are with Polar Lights, which of course is part of Round2.

Are we to assume that Moebius is going to tool up a new B-9 as they did with the J-2?

And if so, can we know if (like the J-2) it will be bigger?

Perhaps 1/6th scale?

Would go real nice with a 1/6th Cylon Centurion.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

As much as I'd like to see Moebius produce a decently-sized and accurate B-9 kit, I think they were simply advertising their currently available 1/24 B-9 kit.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I think there was talk here a year ago about people wanting a 1:6 scale robot, to match all the 1:6 scale figures, and the currently released LIS 12" scale figures.

I KNOW a 1:6 scale robot would be on my purchase list, and hopefully everything that could be lit would be cast in clear.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I think Frank knows what he is doing more than we do. I believe the above post is correct, it is just showing what is currently available and the 1/24 Robot IS currently available. A long list of 2010 kits were (was?) announced in October, if a new Robot was one of them, it would have been on the list. It was not, so remember how to spell ass-u-me. Also, when Frank and Dave want us to know about a kit, I think it would be nice of us to let them tell us about it! As always, just my opinion, your mileage may vary!

(Dave, lock the thread and end the 5 pages of "wouldn't it be great if....")


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Stevie Wonder can see the lock coming.

This is at least the third thread about the LiS Robot...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

tick...tick...tick...


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:No Doubt.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

1/35th or 1/32nd scale figures and a robot!

1/35th or 1/32nd scale figures and a robot!

1/35th or 1/32nd scale figures and a robot!

1/35th or 1/32nd scale figures and a robot! 

[DOOR SLAM!]


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well I think it was already said the upcoming 1/35 Chariot would have a robot, and there are at least two companies making figures for the kit already.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Well I think it was already said the upcoming 1/35 Chariot would have a robot, and there are at least two companies making figures for the kit already.


Don't burst my begging bubble, man  

Seriously, that's good to hear. I wasn't sure about the robot.

I still think a planet encampment gear and figure set would be cool for the 18" J2.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Well I think it was already said the upcoming 1/35 Chariot would have a robot, and there are at least two companies making figures for the kit already.


I know Crow's Nest is prepping figures for the J2-who is the other company?
Mike


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Stevie Wonder can see the lock coming.





Dar said:


> :lol::lol::lol:No Doubt.


Stevie Wonder is playing with No Doubt? Cool!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Robot kit on the side of the J-2 box would be the 1/24 Robot kit that comes in it's own little box! 
So we can all stop wondering...
Shall we close this thread now??
Dave


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

The Art on the PL robot is the same as The Moebius robot. Of course it all originated from the original Aurora LiS robot.

With the special attention to detail that Moebius has given us I would be in for at least two newer bigger better more accurate B-9's. I keep my hopes up cause everything Frank has released has just put a smile on my face and a (welcomed) dent in my wallet!

Max Bryant


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Dave Metzner said:


> The Robot kit on the side of the J-2 box would be the 1/24 Robot kit that comes in it's own little box!
> So we can all stop wondering...
> Shall we close this thread now??
> Dave


YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

May I make one more post?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> The Robot kit on the side of the J-2 box would be the 1/24 Robot kit that comes in it's own little box!
> So we can all stop wondering...
> Shall we close this thread now??
> Dave


Sorry. Didn't intentionally mean to start the 1/6 B-9 thing up again.

I forgot the 1/24th B-9 was released separately from the Chariot.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thread lockdown in five...four...three...two...one...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

As long as the thread's still open, here's a gratuitous cheesecake photo of Marta Kristen.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

And here's Worf on a Harley:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> As long as the thread's still open, here's a gratuitous cheesecake photo of Marta Kristen.


Wow!

I really LIKE a tight swimsuit on a beautiful woman!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here she is just bein' pretty.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Here she is just bein' pretty.


Oh, it's just TOO easy for her.

What a natural Nordic beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Howabout that 1/1 scale Marta kit?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Ignatz said:


> Howabout that 1/1 scale Marta kit?


There's this one, although it's not exactly 1:1 scale, and her, uh, proportions are a bit exaggerated:










Tick . . . tick . . . tick . . .


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Done!


----------

